

Why there isn't any Instagram or Tweets from people live in Gaza? - qhoc

I am just curious. They do have internet, right?
======
wingi
[http://occupiedpalestine.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/gazaundera...](http://occupiedpalestine.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/gazaunderattack-
people-fleeing-gaza-by-whatever-means-available/)

